# fanfiction.net



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

I figured I'd make a thread for us to each share our accounts.

I know one person had an account and posted it. I hope he posts here so I don't actually have... *gasp* scroll down and find the thread :shocked:

Shame on me for ever thinking of doing something so crazy as using my clicking finger :tongue:

Anyways...

Taka Momos - FanFiction.Net

Now, post yours so I don't feel like an idiot for being the only one.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Nakamura Kyoko - FanFiction.Net
That is me and all my mediocrity. ><


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

skycloud86 - FanFiction.Net

It's mostly 24 fics at the moment, with some NCIS, X Files, FlashForward and Will & Grace. I've made a few x-overs - 

24/Tru Calling
24/X Files
24/Twilight (Well, 24 plus a very OOC Bella as I haven't read the books or watched the films)
24/Shakespeare (Attempting a 24 version of Romeo and Juliet)
24/Flashforward

There's also a spoof of My Immortal, the worst fanfic ever written.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> There's also a spoof of My Immortal, the worst fanfic ever written.


There's an imposter on FictionPress with a fic a lot like My Immortal, or so I've been told. :tongue:


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> skycloud86 - FanFiction.Net
> 
> It's mostly 24 fics at the moment, with some NCIS, X Files, FlashForward and Will & Grace. I've made a few x-overs -
> 
> ...


Yeah! You're the one I'd seen earlier!


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's mine Rockie Advances - FanFiction.Net 

I have taken to not changing my profile whatsoever so to preserve who I once was. I wouldn't read the one fanfiction I have on there either, it's very... bad to put it nicely.

There was an awesome femmslash fanfic that I read on fictionpress back in the summer that was actually based on actual events called something like, "Don't Tell Them About Us" but whenever I go to look it up, it isn't there and for some reason I can't find it in my firefox history, either. If anybody knows anything about it, please get in contact with me. It was a beautiful story, truly.

*Edit: *Nevermind I just found it. Also, just in case you're curious the actual title of it is, "Don't Let Them Know About Us." No wonder I couldn't find it at first.


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

It says your account is gone :mellow:


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Aye, try Rockie Advances - FanFiction.Net


----------



## windex (Dec 24, 2009)

Do you protect your work against copy right infringements? I'm not sure how it works but when yo uall start talking I begin to think how lousy would that be if your ideas, creativity were hijacked.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

As it's fanfiction, I don't any of it can by copyrighted. Personally, any ideas I use for fanfiction are usually connected to what the programme was about or as consequences of certain events within the show.


----------



## Highschool Pariah (Dec 11, 2009)

I used to love reading fanfiction. Recentljy though I have become the worst critic and will spend to much time critiqueing for it to be enjoyable.


----------



## windex (Dec 24, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> As it's fanfiction, I don't any of it can by copyrighted. Personally, any ideas I use for fanfiction are usually connected to what the programme was about or as consequences of certain events within the show.


I stand corrected. Thank you.


----------



## windex (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm trying to understand. Why doesn't a fan fiction writer avoid a lack of originality? What is the intrigue? 

Even if these characters are put in a different situation and hang out with other characters. 

It's interesting that Quenten Tarantino gets away with what he does.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

I just think it's fun to take certain characters in a setting and put them into a different and ridiculous setting with other interesting character. You just never know what's going to happen.


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

windex said:


> I'm trying to understand. Why doesn't a fan fiction writer avoid a lack of originality? What is the intrigue?
> 
> Even if these characters are put in a different situation and hang out with other characters.
> 
> It's interesting that Quenten Tarantino gets away with what he does.


Basically, it's like a soldier who shoots guns for a hobby.

Yes, they spend months at a time shooting at enemy combatants overseas.

But sometimes it's nice to just sit back and let things go naturally -- just you and a gun, not having to worry about ducking and dodging and keep your head from getting blown off. Sometimes it's nice to not have a ton of stuff to worry about.

Writing fanfiction is kind of the same thing. You don't have to worry about character development or crazy backstories. You can just use things that are already made for you, and manipulate them as much as you need to so you can write a story.

That's my reason, anyways.

For other more casual writers, it's more likely lack of talent.


----------



## In a Quandary (Dec 26, 2009)

> For other more casual writers, it's more likely lack of talent.


True. Therefore it is a good training ground for aspiring writers. Those who post there for the sake of easy publicity, on the other hand... :dry:


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

For me it's also about copyright issues; Because if posting original work online means anyone can just rip it off and people wouldn't know.

Anyway, I have a fanfiction account but I find it too embarrassing... Here is my fictionpress account instead.
penpaperaser - FictionPress.com


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

penpaperaser said:


> For me it's also about copyright issues; Because if posting original work online means anyone can just rip it off and people wouldn't know.
> 
> Anyway, I have a fanfiction account but I find it too embarrassing... Here is my fictionpress account instead.
> penpaperaser - FictionPress.com



I have a FP account too, although it's mostly poetry - skycloud86 - FictionPress.com


----------

